# Rec Tec & Yoder



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

Talking last night with a co-worker about the Rec Tec and Yoder, he asked about life expectancy of the two. I told him I would ask the 2Cool Clan. Unit's will be kept covered and indoors but not climate controlled (shop.) 
As Usual,
T.I.A.


----------



## 1528mac (Oct 17, 2016)

Here's a bushel full of info that may intrest you...
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/152385/trying-to-decide-between-yoder-y640-rec-tec

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

*Rec Tec & Yonder*

I have had our Rec Tec for over 1 year, 1/2 mile from icw and uncovered most of time, no rust love it and their customer service is great, second to none.


----------



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

As I type this I am waiting on my Rec Tec 680 to be delivered today. I liked both the Yoder and the Rec Tec. I have been a stick burner for nearly 30 years so I didn't know how I would like it so I wanted a good quality product at the cheapest price. I think you get a good product with either of these smokers. The RecTec was cheaper but it had a 6 year warrant, and received great reviews from actual owners here on 2cool so that helped make up my mind.

Several on here sold me on the RecTec and I'm sure they will be along in a few to give you better information.


----------



## D45 (Nov 22, 2004)

I have the Yoder 640, it's only 1 year old, I do keep it outside under cover and so far it looks brand new, I can't speak for Rec-Tec but, you will not be disappointed if you go with the Yoder. 

Pete


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Can't speak for the Yoder, but the RecTec is a heavy pit. Should last longer than the electronics on it will. Like said before, the customer service is outstanding. They send you a card with the owners phone number on it. I have had mine for almost a year and couldn't be happier. I also like the fact that they aren't mass retail marketed like Traeger.


----------



## saltwaterfisherman (Jan 5, 2014)

I have had my Rec TEC for about a year and we have enjoyed it very much. My wife never used to use our grill but she likes to use the Rec Tec. Their customer service is excellent. I would highly recommend them.


----------



## HAYBL (Nov 14, 2006)

Several of you keep mentioning how good the Rec Tec customer service is. Are you calling them for general inquiries or calling them because of issues with the smoker?

Thanks


----------



## AKAtreysdaddy (Jan 30, 2017)

Kept covered, indoors, both will probably last a really long time. I have the yoder 640 and it sits out, covered. I've had it about 6 months. I can't really compare to a rec tec since I have never seen one in person. Sounds superficial, but I hated the horns on the rec tec. They make it look like a toy to me. 

The Yoder has changed my barbecuing life. I use it almost every weekend and plan on competing with it soon. It's been well worth the money to me.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

HAYBL said:


> Several of you keep mentioning how good the Rec Tec customer service is. Are you calling them for general inquiries or calling them because of issues with the smoker?
> 
> Thanks


Just the buying experience and the follow up after it was delivered for me. No problems at all, but exceptional customer service from them. :cheers:


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

1:57AM..... The wee hours of Tuesday morning..... Huh? You must be smoking something....:dance:


----------



## saltwaterfisherman (Jan 5, 2014)

*Rec Tec*



HAYBL said:


> Several of you keep mentioning how good the Rec Tec customer service is. Are you calling them for general inquiries or calling them because of issues with the smoker?
> 
> Thanks


I was using it a few month ago, and I noticed that the temp was off about 15 degrees. I thought that the controller was going bad so I called them on a Saturday and they answered the phone. They emailed me a link to a You Tube video that showed how to adjust the temperature. About 10 minutes later they called me back and asked if I was able to adjust it and if needed they were going to walk me through the adjustment It only took about 5 minutes to calibrate and it has been working great ever since. They called me back a couple of days later just to follow up. How many companies will answer the phone on a Saturday and follow up not just once, but twice.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Pellet pooper? You guys to old to play with Fire? Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

gom1 said:


> Pellet pooper? You guys to old to play with Fire? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


Thats funny Gay Old Man 1!


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Thats funny Gay Old Man 1!


Lol..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

You can't cook without fire my pellet fed has a controlled fire.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Thats funny Gay Old Man 1!


This got me looking at the stick vs pellet forums,some of it is pretty funny but it looks about half and half. I'm sure I could ruin a brisket on either.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

gom1 said:


> This got me looking at the stick vs pellet forums,some of it is pretty funny but it looks about half and half. I'm sure I could ruin a brisket on either.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


I sold my trailer stick burner after I got the RecTec...


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I sold my trailer stick burner after I got the RecTec...


Most won't disagree,stick can't be beat..
That uds has decent reviews too.
http://www.bbq-brethren.com/forum/showthread.php?t=213774

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## CMT1 (May 6, 2007)

I have a Yoder 640 that is going on three years. It is outside under a Yoder cover and looks as good as the day I purchased it.


----------

